# A very specific problem!



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a problem with Kilo trying to hump labradors. Not just any labradors, but specifically black or chocolate ones. Other breeds of dog and fox red and yellow labs are safe from his attentions.

This evening Kilo was playing on the field with his vizsla friend when a black lab came tearing over and Kilo immediately tried to hump him. This has also happened a few times within the last fortnight - the labs have always come tearing over and he has always immediately tried to hump. It does not make any difference whether they are dogs or bitches.

When he was younger he would sometimes try to hump dogs out of pure over excitement when play got a little too exuberant, which stopped quite a few months ago (probably about 6).

It sounds a little odd, but the only 'lab related' incidents that I can recall was the black lab that came tearing over and knocked him down around 3 weeks ago (I think) or (more likely maybe) the two chocolate labs that tear over on a regular basis, one of which who was in season a fortnight or so ago and gave us problems.

When he shows any signs of wanting to hump he will 'leave it' if asked but just tries again and again if left offlead. At present I put his lead on and remove him from the dog. If the owner is willing and he is let off again, he tries again straight away. He gives up immediately if one of his victims growls or gives an air snap and doesn't attempt anything again. 

At present we don't meet labs whose owners ask if they can play; they all come running over - if the owners asked me I would probably ask that they don't play or are introduced calmly (and explain why) until I can get to grips with this behaviour so Kilo doesn't get the chance to rehearse it.

Any advice?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I have no advice.

But I will be interested in the answer as the only dog Craven humps is a black flat coated retriever named Ryan.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Toby always seems to go for chocolate/black Labs although he did take a particular fancy to Golden Shadows Rupert :hand:

I think he gets so over excited but with Toby he seems to like the boys best!  

He half heartedly tried to have a go on Roxy after they had been tearing around the garden but soon backed off after she gave him 'her look'!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you want to borrow Indie, she's the humper not the humpee generally speaking, could be interesting


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Do you want to borrow Indie, she's the humper not the humpee generally speaking, could be interesting


He doesn't object when dogs hump him when overexcited...so would just be like twister I suppose  :w00t:. Mind you, if she told him off....he wouldn't try again.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dogless said:


> He doesn't object when dogs hump him when overexcited...so would just be like twister I suppose  :w00t:. Mind you, if she told him off....he wouldn't try again.


Oh yes, she definitely doesn't do *humped*, she's very nice about it, and unfortunately would lead him on to the point where she had to tell him politely that humping is not allowed!!


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha ha, "labs come running /tearing over" now there's a surprise. Glad it's not just mine then (although he's been in my bad books and back on the extendable for a day or so doing his absconding) but I did think it was reassuring that it's not just mine.

I should be grateful; at least he's yellow


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Has he learnt it from some very exuberant labs as a form of 'stress release' perhaps? He tends to lie down / look away / approach dogs that he doesn't know (or wait for them to approach him whilst lying down) quite cautiously and most of these labs ignore all calming signals and steam in full of friendly enthusiasm...perhaps this may have something to do with it? 

Clutching at straws maybe but would like to stop it!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> ...Kilo [tries] to hump Labs - Not just any, specifically black or chocolate ones.
> Other breeds, or fox-red & yellow Labs, are safe from his attentions.
> 
> This evening Kilo was playing on the field with his Vizsla friend when a black Lab [tore] over & Kilo immediately
> ...


precisely what U just said -

CALL to the owner of an off-leash black or liver Lab, ASK her or him to leash their dog & have a calm intro;
explain he has a problem with black & liver Labs, U don't have to explain it in detail, just that he gets 
overwhelmed by loose dogs who rush him, & especially of those colors / that breed. 

most folks are thrilled to help a dog's training, especially if U point out how much U appreciate their help, 
how frustrating it's been, etc, etc.


Dogless said:


> Has he learnt it from some very exuberant Labs as a form of 'stress release', perhaps?


it's a common response from young males who don't know what else to do, ATM - over-excited, 
or even possibly confused, a bit scared or anxious... humping is the Go-To choice for displacement.

many Labs in the public-shelters will clamp onto the legs of volunteer-walkers & hump - 
it's arousal, anxiety, the stress of the noisy kennel & all the strange dogs, ANTICIPATION of getting out, 
& so on, & they just latch on & start pumping; luckily, most are easily removed & can be dissuaded, 
altho some are very persistent. OLDER MALES who clamp & hump must be carefully assessed! Some *bite* 
if anyone tries to remove them from their current love-object, so it isn't always an innocent fling, 
or simple displacement - with some dogs, it's *bossy & controlling*.


Dogless said:


> Kilo tends to lie down / look away / approach dogs that he doesn't know (or wait for them to approach him
> whilst lying down) quite cautiously, & most of these Labs ignore all calming signals & steam in, full of friendly
> *enthusiasm*... perhaps this may have something to do with it?
> 
> Clutching at straws, maybe, but would like to stop it!


'enthusiasm', eh?  is THAT what U call it?... :lol: i just call it 'rude dogs'.

i'd use classic DS/CC, such as Open-Bar / Closed-Bar, & polite cautious intros. 
_'Click to Calm'_ is an excellent DIY for any & all reactive issues.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> it's a common response from young males who don't know what else to do, ATM - over-excited,
> or even possibly confused, a bit scared or anxious... humping is the Go-To choice for displacement.
> .


Thank you; I will try and control these interactions as I had thought that would be the answer; the problem is that I nearly always see the dog before the owner gets onto the field (as tonight).

I suspect that it may be rooted in anxiety a little as even a novice like me can watch the calming signals he uses to an unknown dog / or dogs approaching very fast and head on; when they are ignored I think it triggers the humping response. Just curious that it is always labs although the labs here are very, very exuberant!

Humour aside, I did want to check that I wasn't missing anything blindingly obvious. Luckily Kilo doesn't try to hump other dogs / objects/ people etc so I am hoping that I can try and sort the problem out.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> ...I'll try to control these interactions, as I'd thought that would be the answer; the problem is...
> *I nearly always see the dog before the owner gets onto the field* (as tonight).


that makes it really difficult - i hope U can get it sorted soon.

teaching him to fly to YOU as soon as he sees an off-leash dog barreling toward him, then YOU body-block 
the over-enthusiastic nutcase, is another option.  Let him hide behind U, :lol:


Dogless said:


> I suspect that it may be rooted in anxiety... as even a novice like me can watch the calming signals
> he uses to an unknown dog / or dogs approaching very fast and head on; when they are ignored,
> I think it triggers the humping ...curious that it's always Labs, altho... Labs here are very, very exuberant!


anxiety over rude greetings that are too full-on & may turn threatening is very understandable -

imagine a total stranger who approaches us at a trot while we stand at a bus-stop, grabs both our hands 
& pulls us [despite our obvious unwillingness] close to her/him, then kisses both our cheeks resoundingly... 
and after wishing us a good-day, walks off.  :blink: What the H*** was that, :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> that makes it really difficult - i hope U can get it sorted soon.
> 
> teaching him to fly to YOU as soon as he sees an off-leash dog barreling toward him, then YOU body-block
> the over-enthusiastic nutcase, is another option.  Let him hide behind U, :lol:
> ...


I will try getting him to come to me; he does tend (most of the time) to lie down, only getting up when the other dog reaches him although didn't today as he was playing with the vizsla. I did notice that he broke off play to go and sniff about when he saw the other dog en route, which I also took as a calming gesture.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you think the way he was with Florence was for the same reason? Obviously they met under much calmer circumstances than with the Labs you talk about, but he was very interested in her  or maybe she's just beautiful


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I have a problem with Kilo trying to hump labradors. Not just any labradors, but specifically black or chocolate ones. Other breeds of dog and fox red and yellow labs are safe from his attentions.
> 
> This evening Kilo was playing on the field with his vizsla friend when a black lab came tearing over and Kilo immediately tried to hump him. This has also happened a few times within the last fortnight - the labs have always come tearing over and he has always immediately tried to hump. It does not make any difference whether they are dogs or bitches.
> 
> ...


Sorry cant help, but at least Woody is safe


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Do you think the way he was with Florence was for the same reason? Obviously they met under much calmer circumstances than with the Labs you talk about, but he was very interested in her


No; I was thinking about that and it was totally different as she is calm and well mannered - and he behaved entirely differently, he doesn't show much 'interest' in these labs - not much sniffing etc, just tries to hump straight away and no playing or anything like that as he did with Florence. It has nearly always been labs though (with the exception of Sailor - but that was sheer over excitement as Sailor would try to hump too).

When he was trying it with Florence was when he was going through the sort of 'over excitement' humping when he was much younger that I talked about in my first post.

It's very hard to describe, but is quite different behaviour; and he stopped it 6 months or so ago now.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Thinking about it, I would like to know too.

Ted used to hump male choc labs, never bothered with bitches just male choc Labs


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

:001_tt1:Maybe your dog isn't the problem and that it has more to do with black lab genes? Boo was an embarrasment in the puppy parties at the vets because she would just rollover on her back for her rottie; dane; and mastiff boyfriends to sniff and lick her all over. She went into ecsatsy if they licked her nether regions, in particular :crazy: :001_tt2:

...But this is nothing compared with what she does to her teddy  :001_unsure: (how *do* female pups learn how to hump like a dog???!??)


----------



## choclabwoody (Dec 23, 2011)

My poor Woody is not safe then I will have to keep him indoors...


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

As these Labs that Kilo humps are so over excited and a little bit 'out of control' it could a bid by Kilo to slow them down and get a little bit of control of them and the situation. Sort've a way to teach them some manners.....a role that young entire males often take up.
I can imagine that Kilo isn't the only young male to do this to these particular Labs. If you get the chance it would be interesting to ask their owners if other dogs hump them.
Some dogs seem to invite humping in the way they behave and actually enjoy it as if it is all part of some game plan.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Redice said:


> As these Labs that Kilo humps are so over excited and a little bit 'out of control' it could a bid by Kilo to slow them down and get a little bit of control of them and the situation. Sort've a way to teach them some manners.....a role that young entire males often take up.
> I can imagine that Kilo isn't the only young male to do this to these particular Labs. If you get the chance it would be interesting to ask their owners if other dogs hump them.
> Some dogs seem to invite humping in the way they behave and actually enjoy it as if it is all part of some game plan.


That is interesting; a few of the owners just laugh and say that dogs always do it to their labs and I did assume it was the full on approach that triggered things.

He used to hump when play got too exciting and it was a sort of game as the dogs used to come back for more and invite it, as you say, plus hump Kilo too. This type of humping at present just seems to be an attempt to calm himself or, as you say, control things a little.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have a problem with Kilo trying to hump labradors. Not just any labradors, but specifically black or chocolate ones. Other breeds of dog and fox red and yellow labs are safe from his attentions.
> 
> This evening Kilo was playing on the field with his vizsla friend when a black lab came tearing over and Kilo immediately tried to hump him. This has also happened a few times within the last fortnight - the labs have always come tearing over and he has always immediately tried to hump. It does not make any difference whether they are dogs or bitches.
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, Ferdie has a taste for black labs as well! Not all, I might add, but if he does take a fancy to a dog it is always a black lab.

I watch him like a hawk and what I have been doing, firstly is to body block him, as he gets a certain stance which I recognise before the deed, so that he can't get to the dog. Now I need only call his name and clap hands and he usually gives up, but it does not stop him trying again first chance he gets.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

In my experience it can be a behaviour a dog does when he is unsure/nervous/anxious, that he always does it when they come running up and that he was knocked over a few weeks ago, makes me think it may be the case with Kilo.
He is such a nice temperamented dog he doesn't tell them off, he mounts them instead.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> In my experience it can be a behaviour a dog does when he is unsure/nervous/anxious, that he always does it when they come running up and that he was knocked over a few weeks ago, makes me think it may be the case with Kilo.
> He is such a nice temperamented dog he doesn't tell them off, he mounts them instead.


Ferdie started trying to mount every dog he met when we lost Joshua, so yes it is an anxiety thing. Now he has stopped that, but still has a penchant for black labradors!


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry if I'm repeating as not read through the whole thread; interesting how it's only the labs that bound over to him. Perhaps it's his way of say 'woah there, just calm down a bit please!"


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> In my experience it can be a behaviour a dog does when he is unsure/nervous/anxious, that he always does it when they come running up and that he was knocked over a few weeks ago, makes me think it may be the case with Kilo.
> He is such a nice temperamented dog he doesn't tell them off, he mounts them instead.


That is my thought on it too; the more I think about the signals that he sends out first, the more I think that that is the case.



Galadriel17 said:


> Sorry if I'm repeating as not read through the whole thread; interesting how it's only the labs that bound over to him. Perhaps it's his way of say 'woah there, just calm down a bit please!"


That's what I think. Just need to stop it now....I suppose if the dogs didn't come flying over then it wouldn't happen and would stop naturally. As you can imagine an owner who catches their dog up to find me trying to separate my dog from them is often not pleased at all with me. He even tries when on the lead and they run up to us.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

If Fred ran up to Kilo and I was greeted by Kilo trying to hump him (altho he wouldn't cos he's yellow ;-) ) I would simply say to Fred well that's your own fault for running over and certainly wouldn't be unhappy with yourself or Kilo. Fred would do a SAS roll anyway to get out of it as he used to when a friend of mines dog used to do it to him (at around 13/14 months that dog was)....Fred was slightly younger than him but has never humped others really). I'll also add that my friends dog hardly does it now (just a few months on) so yours may hopefully leave it behind soon too. (ha ha no pun intended) 

I think Kilo is either fighting with his last surge of hormones (he's similar to Fred in age I think....15 months) and I'm having a few issues again in the things he liked to do when he was younger; presently he's once again engrossed with things when we're out especially humans, dogs and twigs. You'd think he didn't get 2 decent walks a day in lovely areas and never let out of a shed or something!!! Some walks are better than others tho; so it's not all bad and he'll suprise me with good behaviour and then other times I think we'll be fine and he'll go and do something unwanted.....ugh.

Anyway as you say; I think too it's either his way of saying calm down I'm going to take control of this situation thankyou, or perhaps is hormonally excited and their sudden excitement triggers his behaviour. But that would be more obvious an answer, so probably not that.

Aah these dogs of ours


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheFredChallenge said:


> If Fred ran up to Kilo and I was greeted by Kilo trying to hump him (altho he wouldn't cos he's yellow ;-) ) I would simply say to Fred well that's your own fault for running over and certainly wouldn't be unhappy with yourself or Kilo. Fred would do a SAS roll anyway to get out of it as he used to when a friend of mines dog used to do it to him (at around 13/14 months that dog was)....Fred was slightly younger than him but has never humped others really). I'll also add that my friends dog hardly does it now (just a few months on) so yours may hopefully leave it behind soon too. (ha ha no pun intended)
> 
> I think Kilo is either fighting with his last surge of hormones (he's similar to Fred in age I think....15 months) and I'm having a few issues again in the things he liked to do when he was younger; presently he's once again engrossed with things when we're out especially humans, dogs and twigs. You'd think he didn't get 2 decent walks a day in lovely areas and never let out of a shed or something!!! Some walks are better than others tho; so it's not all bad and he'll suprise me with good behaviour and then other times I think we'll be fine and he'll go and do something unwanted.....ugh.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised at how angry some owners get...I do my best, but they need to take a little responsibility too!

I don't *think* it is a hormone thing as it is so specific; we had a 'blip' a month or so ago when basic obedience needed to be reinforced and boundaries were pushed, but it didn't include indiscriminate humping!! I think it is that black and chocolate labs are the more common colours here that makes them the victims . He plays well with a yellow lab, but she is very calm and about 7 years old and approaches at a trot, then stops to greet rather than charging up. There is also a black lab that he plays nicely with here and doesn't attempt to hump; this lab again approaches in a much calmer way than the others.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

So yeh - looks like it's his way of saying 'CALMMMMM Down' then. I don't blame him tbh...I don't want an exuberant Lab and am doing my best to instill manners (more towards humans than dogs with his 2 greeting jumps that he'll often do :nonod but that can be quite difficult sometimes with the breed as they get so excited......some are just that way; total socialites and will greet all - taking forever to mature. They don't realise they're big, heavy and and quite scary sometimes 

I hope your Kilo gets over it soon  Don't know about you but I hate embarrassment or awkwardness when they do these things....that's why I get peed off when I can't stop something from re-occurring. As I say we're on the extendable again at the minute so *he can't*.

Did hear good comments today though; despite wow he's huge now he's also "changed in his behaviour maturity wise" and "they can see a difference" as well as "he listens to his Mum" so that's nice when folk see a difference for the better  Shame he doesn't listen to his Mum when he fancies a bolt!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheFredChallenge said:


> So yeh - looks like it's his way of saying 'CALMMMMM Down' then. I don't blame him tbh...I don't want an exuberant Lab and am doing my best to instill manners (more towards humans than dogs with his 2 greeting jumps that he'll often do :nonod but that can be quite difficult sometimes with the breed as they get so excited......some are just that way; total socialites and will greet all - taking forever to mature. They don't realise they're big, heavy and and quite scary sometimes
> 
> I hope your Kilo gets over it soon  Don't know about you but I hate embarrassment or awkwardness when they do these things....that's why I get peed off when I can't stop something from re-occurring. As I say we're on the extendable again at the minute so *he can't*.
> 
> Did hear good comments today though; despite wow he's huge now he's also "changed in his behaviour maturity wise" and "they can see a difference" as well as "he listens to his Mum" so that's nice when folk see a difference for the better  Shame he doesn't listen to his Mum when he fancies a bolt!!!!


It is nice when you get compliments!! . I also agree that it is embarrassing and awkward - the person who allows the dog to run up often gets really, really annoyed when it happens and as their dog or dogs (thinking of a few specific culprits here!!!) are allowed to bother us even if I distract Kilo with a toy and move to the other field I end up just putting him on lead and leaving the fields or not going on at all if I see them on there.

I had a talk with a few owners and we agreed that we wouldn't allow the dogs to play together as it wasn't a good mix (I probably could have put it far better than that!) but they are still allowed to run over....the one owner says there is no point trying to recall as they always run over to dogs so they just 'start to make my way over to whoever else is here'.

I toyed with the idea of a longline, but I don't think it would solve anything as we are approached when I recall him and put him on lead too and it does seem a shame when he is otherwise behaving well (touch wood!).


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

sexy thing have a nice day


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Totally agree, no need for yours to go on the lead....why should you when otherwise he's behaving himself.

Some owners are lazy and just let their dogs do whatever the hell they like  Classic = me with Fred on a long extendable (therefore preventing bolts and any greeting jumps) and some see me and still just let their dogs come over anyway as they then see me trying to control two, with (more often than not) a lead in the middle and trying to calm the situation and get his attention to me and not their dog :nono: That makes me cross. Good job Fred's just playful or it could get ugly!!!

Drives me mad though that : Sometimes if really cheesed off I'll let him off and with a fair enough; stand by attitude.....cos I won't feel guilty if he jumps or whatever then.


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

My last dog a RR, of lead used to always lay down when another dog approached,then act accordingly once they met.
Which sometimes when he Was younger used to end up in the same behaviour
He grew out of it by about 2yrs old.
He carried on with the laying thing till the End of his days,which I quite liked.
It was always with calm dogs smaller, or simular energy types,
The aggressive, dominant,high energy types were usually spotted and I would call him back for a treat then keep him to heel.
I think the labs nature to come and say hi usually in a very enthusiastic way is why yours does it ,trying to control the other dog.
Not in an aggressive dominant way.
Guess what ...we've got a RR and a chocy lab this time 
Both still pups but the lab does get exited to meet other dogs & RR likes to mount him when he shows That type of behaviour!
The RR needs some work though he gets very exited at the site of anything with 4 legs and a fur coat at the moment!lol
Hope you work it out


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I reckon I have narrowed it down to an anxiety response. We saw the two choc labs that Kilo can be particularly 'bad' with yesterday evening as we walked past the fields. They ran over to the fence to us and were trying to get through the gate. Kilo sniffed at them quickly then just sat ignoring them whilst I chatted to their owner for a few minutes - they were at the fence trying to greet the whole time. The owner was all for letting him off to play but I said I didn't want to and explained why, which she was fine with, and also told her what I believed was causing the humping.

If Kilo really wants to play with a dog and we are very close to them he will sit but often whines and yips as he is so desperate to greet them (I don't allow him to until he is quiet!)....none of that yesterday which makes me think that he is not that comfortable with them.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My staffie x would always try to hump chocolate labs (girls mainly). It was sort of a phase in his moving on from DA, seemed to be caused by a bit of stress/ over excitement and as the ones we met were always very soft, kissy and submissive, perhaps he then felt he was able to 'get one over on them' if thats the right word - he would do it as not quite sure what else to do almost, but would choose a dog that he wouldn't be told off for doing it.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I have a problem with Kilo trying to hump labradors. Not just any labradors, but specifically black or chocolate ones. Other breeds of dog and fox red and yellow labs are safe from his attentions.
> 
> This evening Kilo was playing on the field with his vizsla friend when a black lab came tearing over and Kilo immediately tried to hump him. This has also happened a few times within the last fortnight - the labs have always come tearing over and he has always immediately tried to hump. It does not make any difference whether they are dogs or bitches.
> 
> ...


lol he likes the dark haired chunky ladies what's wrong with that, its better than my jerrylee who has tried to hump the cat yes the cat


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds about right.
didnt feel anxious,as they couldn't rush him in their keen way.
And he was being a good boy waiting politely for you
Wonder how they would respond to each other after the labs had calmed
Down(eventually) lol,Had a good sniff through the fence then met.

Dogs who'd have em


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Halifu said:


> Sounds about right.
> didnt feel anxious,as they couldn't rush him in their keen way.
> And he was being a good boy waiting politely for you
> Wonder how they would respond to each other after the labs had calmed
> ...


I wanted to try it with less hyper labs first and one at a time; those two are really bonkers!!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I realised the other day that a few dogs have tried to hump Flint,they don't bother with Craven,probably too tall.:lol:

But poor Flint does tend to get harassed.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> I realised the other day that a few dogs have tried to hump Flint,they don't bother with Craven,probably too tall.:lol:
> 
> But poor Flint does tend to get harassed.


One used to try Kilo and was successful; then he grew and they could no longer reach, so probably!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, no progress, but definitely narrowed it down to stress / excitement. I have been doing a good job of avoiding the behaviour, by recalling Kilo as soon as I spy any boisterous - looking labs and moving elsewhere. We had had no more humping since I started this thread until this evening.

We have no problems walking / playing with a black lab that we meet fairly often as he isn't manic, and walked for a little way with a lady and her chocolate girl offlead today with no problems at all as she ignored Kilo totally after a quick sniff, so they didn't interact at all. We also meet several yellow labs that we have never had a problem with.

This afternoon, we had just got to the offlead dog walking field and there was a choc lab and springer (Kilo plays with the springer a fair amount) in the other field that I hadn't noticed until the lab started to run over. Kilo lay down, the lab ran up....and he went to hump - I knew that he would, so got him as he went to try and put his lead on. I apologised to the woman and explained why I thought it was and she was very nice, but did say that she thought it was probably due to him being a dominant dog. I didn't get into a debate, but just left.

It was a real shame as the springer that he plays well with was there, plus the collie, lab (that he doesn't try to hump!!) and boxer that we also get together with were also coming onto the fields, but I didn't want him to get a chance to rehearse his humping with the choc lab who was still interested in him too!

I am not sure that I can do any more to stop this behaviour than I am doing and am just hoping that lack of practice will extinguish it. As the evenings are getting lighter and the weather a little better, the dog fields are getting much busier and labs are very common place here so I do wish I could 'fix' it!

ETA: I lied - Kilo tried to hump a GR just after I had posted this original thread that ran up to him (he was lying down again!) head - on barking excitedly. So the same sort of trigger again.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, a whole thread about humping with only minor, inconsequential uses of the word 'dominant'. I'm impressed! 

I think it would be good for Kilo just to practise some basic but important impulse control exercises and calming exercises in these situations. First without other dogs, then later with dogs, then around the certain dogs. 

Using games like 'Look At That' can be really helpful in situations like this. They will both serve to teach an alternative behaviour and, crucially, help the dog manage their stress levels more effectively. 

I would keep him on a lead/long line for a bit and try and practise these exercises and others, such as sit-/down-stays etc., using food, toy rewards and the Premack principle (rewarding through normal behaviours Kilo finds self-reinforcing), in the areas you go for walks more generally, with and without dogs around.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rottiefan said:


> Wow, a whole thread about humping with only minor, inconsequential uses of the word 'dominant'. I'm impressed!
> 
> I think it would be good for Kilo just to practise some basic but important impulse control exercises and calming exercises in these situations. First without other dogs, then later with dogs, then around the certain dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I already use LAT a fair amount and he does have to sit before being allowed offlead, sit before meeting another dog on lead or recall first offlead. We used to have a fair bit of trouble where impulse control was concerned and although it is obviously not great now it is very, very much improved. He does have to work for everything, wait to go through the door, to get out of the car, for his food etc etc. I do train daily with things like his sit / stays - mostly to allow other dogs past without interacting but will step it up some more. The trouble seems to come where he meets another dog without impulse control - the ones who run up - and the combination just sends him 'over the edge'.

When I keep him on the lead he is almost worse when these dogs run over as he can't get away either although will try to lie down with a head - on approach again. I can keep him sat and focussed on me, but when they are pestering him and I decide to try and walk off, he will try and hump again.


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi dogless, do you think it's anxious, or excitement about the situation kilos confronted with when the humping goes on?
is he actually trying to mount them or just get a paw up on them?
jak my last dog used to lie in weight then stand up as the other dog got close.
Very upright & alert then the paw would come up and he'd try and turn them!
Does a firm "No"or "leave it"not make any difference as he's about to commit the deed?
Is there anyway you can distract his attention back to you,a fav toy or bit of yummiest treat?then lots of fuss and praise when he complies.
They are stubborn lols
As mentioned by some 1 above mayb go back to long line, then get him to come back on recall sit etc.least you got a reign on him.
You will get there in the end just keep on.
Zak's on the long line, never really of lead at the moment, he's very easily spooked & i don't fancy chasing him all over the park if he freaks!
He's getting better meeting other dogs when we're all together now.
We have to be in front of Charlie and oh then he's fine, but if Charlie's in eye view he clocks him liks his lips (signalling)and then he'l react to his excitement every time & we get the humpy behaviour again.lols.
You'll sort it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Halifu said:


> Hi dogless, do you think it's anxious, or excitement about the situation kilos confronted with when the humping goes on?
> is he actually trying to mount them or just get a paw up on them?
> jak my last dog used to lie in weight then stand up as the other dog got close.
> Very upright & alert then the paw would come up and he'd try and turn them!
> ...


It is anxiety / stress I believe as it only ever happens when dogs approach really fast, head - on and jump all over him. Any other approaches don't elicit the behaviour.

He will 'leave it' or come for his toy but will try again and again if the other dog is still jumping all over him. If he is allowed by the other dog to 'take a break' - just go and sniff for a bit etc then it stops as I guess his excitement levels drop. If they are still trying to play without a break, then his excitement levels get too high and he will try to hump.

The issue we have here is very often seeing the dogs way before the owners OR keeping Kilo on lead and the dogs still being allowed to jump all over us, meaning that I am trying to walk away all the time with another dog trying to play and the stress of that also means that he tries to hump. The other owners either think it's hilarious or get really annoyed with me; but I can't do much about it without their cooperation at times!

Sorry this reply is a little short - I have mentioned all this in my other posts....just all in different ones and the thread has got a bit long .


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

hmmmm have been reading this thread with interest as Angus is another with a specific problem - in his case it is great danes that he tries to hump (hampered slightly by the size difference). In his case it doesn't seem to be that the danes are setting him off by any of their behaviour as far as I can see - they are usually ignoring him. It's frustrating because if I could work out what it is that sets him off, I could work on sorting the trigger so it's no longer an issue but I can't figure it out at all yet.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

speug said:


> hmmmm have been reading this thread with interest as Angus is another with a specific problem - in his case it is great danes that he tries to hump (hampered slightly by the size difference). In his case it doesn't seem to be that the danes are setting him off by any of their behaviour as far as I can see - they are usually ignoring him. It's frustrating because if I could work out what it is that sets him off, I could work on sorting the trigger so it's no longer an issue but I can't figure it out at all yet.


At least they aren't as common as labs . I can tell which ones he will try and hump from their approach....but stopping him from reacting in that way is obviously what I am trying to achieve! It's lovely weather again today so I know that there is a chance that lots of the dogs that he plays with (including a black lab that he's fine with!) will be at the fields so I'll go....but also know that if any of the very enthusiastic labs set free after a winter spent mainly in the house / garden come in in front of their owners and bomb in then I will have to put his lead on and go. Poor dog, hope I can sort it for him soon!


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

That's really frustrating,when other pet owners let there pets run about pestering.
I tend to think Not all dogs or there owners are friendly.,and try to get mine back each time we see some1 else.
Saying that we've got it all to go through again now with new pups.
Id forgotten /took for granted how much time it took with jak to get the desired behaviour i was after and how well behaved he'd become love him 
I have usually got something really smelly in the treat bag,
If they are Labs mainly have you tried distracting them with scent etc so they don't rush in at your boy?
They do like a bit of food!
We had a situation the other day where we were out walking peacefully enjoying the sun when on the horizon a dog appeared owners know where to be seen.
The dog saw us & made a beline straight for us, as it got closer I could see he was a bit frisky ie tail right up and curled Over he come straight in and tried to pin Charlie  
Who is fortunately very submissive & just rolled over still not a nice situation for Charlie 
still no owner! out came the really smelly tripe and dangled Infront of its nose 
Just have enough time to stop the other dog doing his thing
Once it's attention was on my smelly bit of tripe I managed to get him to sit.
Then the owners came & told me of for feeding there dog!
I did explain that their dog was being a bit of a nuisance.
Ya just can't win sometimes !
Lol.
Keep up with it you'll find away I'm sure


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Halifu said:


> That's really frustrating,when other pet owners let there pets run about pestering.
> I tend to think Not all dogs or there owners are friendly.,and try to get mine back each time we see some1 else.
> Saying that we've got it all to go through again now with new pups.
> Id forgotten /took for granted how much time it took with jak to get the desired behaviour i was after and how well behaved he'd become love him
> ...


I do put him on the lead when I see another dog as I assume the same as you - unless at a distance where he isn't interested or on the dog walking fields when we are already there and dogs we know come on. It seems that the majority of folk assume that all other dogs are friendly and let their friendly dogs run over - I then often let Kilo off if it's getting a bit fraught with him on the lead and others trying to get him to play (IF I can tell that he won't hump, just play!).

I tend not to try and distract any dog that runs up with food / a toy as I don't know what they are like with it and whether it might cause problems (Kilo isn't a guarder, but don't know if any 'incoming' dog is) or whether they will make a beeline for us the next time as they were fed the last time . There are pros and cons to everything aren't there? .

I am sure we'll get there - we'll keep on working!!


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

"I am sure we'll get there - we'll keep on working!!"
that's it :thumbup:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm black Labs tearing over to you in a state of over excitment? owner flailing about behind them? pointlessly shouting commands? 




have we met?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

vickieb said:


> Hmmmmmmm black Labs tearing over to you in a state of over excitment? owner flailing about behind them? pointlessly shouting commands?
> 
> have we met?


Maybe . Funny thing is, lots of the owners complain that 'loads' of dogs try to hump theirs .


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I dont think Ern has ever been humped, well apart from a foster dog we had but he was a black lab too. 

no...... I have never met another dog while out walking thats taken a fancy to Erns back end..... although he doesnt stay still long enough for anyone to get latched on


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Maybe . Funny thing is, lots of the owners complain that 'loads' of dogs try to hump theirs .


well, you know the saying...... once you had....... oh!

sorry, wrong type of forum!


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Aaw Ernie's lovely


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I think LEASHED FOR LIFE has given great advice. However, I feel for you if the owners of the Labs are nowhere to be seen!

I guess the only other option is for you to put Kilo on the lead the second you see the Labs thundering towards you....? Then maybe you can break the pattern of his humping, even though the Labs' owners are not there yet?

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TabithaJ said:


> I think LEASHED FOR LIFE has given great advice. However, I feel for you if the owners of the Labs are nowhere to be seen!
> 
> I guess the only other option is for you to put Kilo on the lead the second you see the Labs thundering towards you....? Then maybe you can break the pattern of his humping, even though the Labs' owners are not there yet?
> 
> Let us know how you get on?


L4L has given fab advice!! Whenever I see a lab first, I recall him and put the lead on. The dogs still usually come up to us....I am working very hard and am sure we will get there. Very frustrating. If only the problem was with Hungarian Pulis or something that you see once in a lifetime!!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL yes, with a rarer breed it would be easier 

As a Lab owner I'm the first to acknowledge that our darling Labbies do tend to try and zoom over to greet other dogs....! No wonder their sheer exuberance can be a tad overwhelming for other dogs.

I will NEVER forget the day that Dexter bolted across two whole fields because he had glimpsed, in the distance, the very big Rhodesian Ridgeback who goes to our local park - his name is Ron and he is beautiful.

Ron was not amused when Dexter suddenly burst out of the bushes and began dancing and prancing around him like a lunatic 

Even when Ron told him off, Dex simply retreated for a minute and then tried again! Fortunately the owner was really nice about it and Ron taught Dexter how to greet calmly - I always smile now when Dex strolls very sedately up to Ron to say a quiet 'hello'


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TabithaJ said:


> LOL yes, with a rarer breed it would be easier
> 
> As a Lab owner I'm the first to acknowledge that our darling Labbies do tend to try and zoom over to greet other dogs....! No wonder their sheer exuberance can be a tad overwhelming for other dogs.
> 
> ...


I wish that a well - behaved, well - mannered lab would give Kilo an education on not humping...but he doesn't hump the well behaved ones and the ones that are the subject of his humping come back again and again for more unless they are put on lead too hmy: .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well; maybe a little progress....yesterday a black lab without a visible owner came tearing up, Kilo lay down, lab jumped on him - Kilo stood up and...didn't hump .

Today, choc lab came bombing up, Kilo lay down, lab jumped on him - Kilo stood up and...thought about humping but played instead .

Small steps, but encouraging!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

speug said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> ...Angus is another with a specific problem - in his case it is Great Danes that he tries to hump
> (hampered slightly by the size difference). ...it doesn't seem to be that the Danes [set] him off
> ...


U don't need the defined & precise trigger to "work on it" - U can simply DS/CC to all Danes, 
as a good solid start. :thumbup:


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Well; maybe a little progress....yesterday a black lab without a visible owner came tearing up, Kilo lay down, lab jumped on him - Kilo stood up and...didn't hump .
> 
> Today, choc lab came bombing up, Kilo lay down, lab jumped on him - Kilo stood up and...thought about humping but played instead .
> 
> Small steps, but encouraging!!


Hi Dogless, sounds like good progress
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope so .

We met the 'terrible twosome' last night - came across two fields to us (me and two dogs that we meet to play with and their owners) and arrived before their owner was in sight. I had called Kilo back and put him on lead, but these pair just didn't leave him alone - so I had hold of Kilo and the owners of the other dogs that we play with just kept heading them off or removing them from Kilo for me :eek6:. Their own dogs run away from these two labs - so I guess that they stress them out too, they just deal with it in a better way than Kilo would, given the chance :yikes:.

I spoke to the owner about them but he always just laughs and says 'I have absolutely no control over them whatsoever' - they run up to every other dog and he just shouts ahead 'sorry, those out of control dogs are mine'. Frustrating really .


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

I spoke to the owner about them but he always just laughs and says 'I have absolutely no control over them whatsoever' - they run up to every other dog and he just shouts ahead 'sorry, those out of control dogs are mine'. Frustrating really .

Yep I know that 1Some people eh
Sounds like you and the big boy are doing well
I remember when my last Rr Jak was in his adolescent period I used to think to myself I'm sure in my breed book your ment to be "aloof".
He never really did take on that trait!
Where ever we were every body new jak was there never a pain in the a*~e but always inquisitive.
Lol 
Still waiting for the book you recomended (ref prey drive) to arrive.
Hopefully be here for the wkend,we've got a fair bit of studying to do I think!! 
All good fun 
H.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A huge thank you to everyone for their input into this thread! We are now 4.5 months down the line from when I started it and I am happy to report that Kilo will not hump labs that he greets / greet him calmly now - it has taken a lot of explaining to owners though . For those that don't and he goes to hump....he is much more easily redirected / distracted now. 

We still avoid the exceptionally bouncy ones that we know...but there has been good progress, touch wood!!


----------

